# First kidding season on our farm #2



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I tried to ad photos to my existing post and couldn't. I wanted to share some pictures of the five born so far this year. Three little boys and two girls. One set of twins and three singles. All our does are first timers and are a year and a half old. We have one more due to kid with what I believe to be twins. Enjoys the pictures


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww what a cute baby!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm to new at this. All my pictures didn't upload. I will try to ad more.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Another one


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Another one


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Wayyyy too cute! So exciting to see all these new babies. Our firsts were born 8 days ago, twins and I am so in love. Next up is in March! Can't wait.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww what lil darlings they are..CONGRADS!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all precious! Congrats! I can't help but look at the 3rd pic of the doe and huge single baby - that doe reminds me so much of a doe we used to have! Same sweet face


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> They are all precious! Congrats! I can't help but look at the 3rd pic of the doe and huge single baby - that doe reminds me so much of a doe we used to have! Same sweet face


Thanks. Yes, he ended up being the biggest kid this year. And oddly enough his mommas name is Sweetheart and yes she has the sweetest face ever


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! :stars:

They are all so cute! You have really pretty does as well. ^-^


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, aren't that babies great!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Congrats, aren't that babies great!


Yes! I never thought I would love it this much. I find myself going out to " check" on them like 20 times a day. Literally!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

nameless_alice said:


> Congrats! :stars:
> 
> They are all so cute! You have really pretty does as well. ^-^


Thank you so much! It's nice to hear that


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so excited to see all the babies. I love babies and yours are so cute!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute!


----------

